# Fog light with towing electrics



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, My Rapido is fitted with a Ryder Logic 7 towing electrics module. The fog light bulbs have been removed from the two rear light clusters and a single fog lamp installed in the rear skirt.
Anybody any idea why this would have been done?


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Is it something to do with the requirements for the fog light to be on the offside only, hence the reason for only one to be installed. The reversing light should be on the nearside !.

Martin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rotorywing said:


> Is it something to do with the requirements for the fog light to be on the offside only, hence the reason for only one to be installed. The reversing light should be on the nearside !.
> 
> Martin


Why not just remove the bulb from the neaside lamp cluster then? Incidently, it has a reversing light in both the Near and Off side clusters.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Intriquing, I once had a peugeot with only one offside fog light working but the the nearside fitting [light] was there !!. Tried to install a bulb into it and it wouldn't fit. Thats when I found out about the 'offside rule'.

Try installing a bulb or two and see if they work ??

Martin


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

My MH has 2 fog lights! and one on the TOAD


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The original bulbs were 12v/21w H21WLL which are Halogen I think and different from the 12v/21w P21W used in the reversing lights and the 'new' Fog light. I do not have any at present so I will have to get some and see if they work.
I wonder if the Halogen lamps upset the Ryder Logic 7 towing electrics module and therefore a 'normal' lamp has been fitted?

The 'new' Fog lamp has been installed well and the cutout into the skirt looks professional. The wiring to it is also terminated well and disappears into a harness. The towbar, and I presume the electrics, were installed by Armitages and I have sent them a query.

I have seen other Rapido 7090's plus others in the 70 series and they do not have the 'new' Fog light.

Is it possible for the forum admin to move this into the Rapido forum as there may be more chance of it being seen by others with the same range?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

Ours still has the two H21WLL bulbs fitted in the fog lights, AFAIK it's quite acceptable to have fog and reversing lights fitted on both sides, many vehicles have this arrangement.

I can't comment on your Ryder Logic 7 towing electrics module, do you know why has this been fitted? There doesn't appear to be any 3rd party towing module fitted to ours.

Maybe a single fog light has been fitted to reduce the current load? With two 21w bulbs on the van and a possible 2 more similar fitted to the toad this could impose a 7 amp load.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> Ours still has the two H21WLL bulbs fitted in the fog lights, AFAIK it's quite acceptable to have fog and reversing lights fitted on both sides, many vehicles have this arrangement.
> 
> ...


Ken, The module interfaces between the Ducato and the towing electric socket. It would be unusual in this day and age to cut into the rear lamp circuits as per past practices due to lamp fail circuits etc. Mine is fitted in the cab battery compartment. Ray


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

There may well be some sort of module fitted to ours, all I can say is that I haven't noticed one so far.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Is it anything to do with the Rapido fog lights being disabled when towing to avoid glare (automatically when trailer electrics connected). Perhaps that wasn't possible with the originals and hence the retrofit.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> Is it anything to do with the Rapido fog lights being disabled when towing to avoid glare. Perhaps that wasn't possible with the originals and hence the retrofit.


That is a possibility. I havn't tested it to see if the 'new' fog light cuts out when a trailer is connected as all I am using is a towbar fitted bike rack which hasn't got a fog light. Inserting the bike carrier 7 pin plug doesn't disconnect the 'new' fog light.
A problem with that though is that the 'new' fog light is obscured by the bikes so in effect I have no visible fog light whilst carrying them. Perhaps I will look at fitting a fog light to the bike carrier.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

On site this weekend was a brand new 90 series with exactly the same fog light modification as mine. There were no towing electrics fitted.
The modification appears to be a Rapido build one, why I do not know. The only thing in common between the 90 series MH and mine is that they are on the 'heavy' alko chassis with MGW 4250kg.
This suspicion is further strenghtened by looking at a photo of Carol's MH ,which is on the heavy chassis and on sale on ebay. It has the same fog light arrangement, albeit hers is to the 'nearside' as it is LHD.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You can have fog lights on both sides, its when you only one that it must be on the offside.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

sideways said:


> You can have fog lights on both sides, its when you only one that it must be on the offside.


But that doesn't explain why Rapido remove the fog lamp bulbs from both light clusters and install a single fog lamp on some models - which I think are those on the Alko heavy chassis.

It would appear that if the MH is LHD the single fog lamp will be fitted on the LH side looking from the rear and if RHD then it wil be fitted on the RH side looking from the rear. Beware if buying a LHD to register in the UK as it could have the fog lamp on the wrong side.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We have the one fog light fitted in the rear skirt and the original pair disconnected. You are correct in thinking it is to do with the vehicle being over 3.5 tonnes. I made some enquiries when we first picked ours up but I didn't get an answer apart from it was " the regulations" for vehicles over 3.5 tonnes.
The original lights have been disconnected at the factory.
We had the factory fit the wiring for the towbar which has a 13 pin Euro socket, but I had problems with the foglamp working on the tow car. I put it down to the CANBUS electrics on the car, but it could be in the towbar electrics. Our unit is in the battery box as well.
Colin


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Ours is 3.7t but on the same chassis as a 3.5t, so I guess it slipped through the hgv regulations net.


----------

